

Programming Languages sorted by Wilson Score Interval. - carbonesc

Here are the HN polled programming language favorite [1] and disliked [2] scores sorted by the Wilson Score Interval [3] at 85% confidence:<p><pre><code>    Language       Ups  Downs  85% Confidence
    --------      ----  -----  --------------
    Python        2881    115    0.980
    Clojure        424     21    0.974
    C              912     54    0.971
    Haskell        488     31    0.968
    Lua            140     10    0.961
    Lisp           298     32    0.948
    Erlang         152     18    0.941
    Ruby          1607    220    0.937
    C#             758    104    0.937
    Scheme         177     25    0.932
    OCaml           76     10    0.932
    Smalltalk       62     10    0.918
    Scala          222     40    0.918
    Other          182     37    0.908
    D               50     13    0.880
    JavaScript    1310    415    0.871
    CoffeeScript   347    110    0.870
    Forth           37     12    0.855
    Groovy          60     23    0.842
    Assembly        97     43    0.828
    Objective C    304    205    0.772
    Perl           294    210    0.763
    SQL             92     70    0.750
    Rexx            11      7    0.749
    Ada             23     17    0.744
    Delphi          32     26    0.733
    Pascal          24     24    0.696
    C++            503    540    0.694
    Tcl             30     33    0.682
    Shell           58     90    0.623
    Fortran         20     31    0.618
    PHP            602   1006    0.612
    Actionscript    87    168    0.583
    Java           514   1011    0.580
    ColdFusion      32     85    0.521
    Cobol           10     66    0.365
    Visual Basic    41    589    0.256
</code></pre>
[1] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3746692
[2] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3748961
[3] http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588
(Hopefully I got my maths right. Using 95% confidence did not change the order significantly.)
======
yorhel
Also an interesting graph from the two polls:
[http://attractivechaos.wordpress.com/2012/03/24/two-
interest...](http://attractivechaos.wordpress.com/2012/03/24/two-interesting-
polls-on-programming-languages/)

